

RubyWarrior re-imagined as a canvas web game - wordofchristian
https://www.bloc.io/ruby-warrior?utm_campaign=ruby_warrior&utm_medium=link&utm_source=hacker_news

======
copx
That was fun. Now I feel like making such a "programming puzzle game" myself.

------
scottksmith95
This is great. Any chance the source code can be made available on GitHub?

~~~
choxi
It's based off of this open source project from Ryan Bates:
[https://github.com/ryanb/ruby-warrior](https://github.com/ryanb/ruby-warrior)

------
hoverkraft
Well done. Love the art!

------
bitops
Great implementation!

